# Aestetics



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

Why do Aestetics matter so much when it comes to home theater and audio? :hissyfit:

I thought the main focus was to get great sound and video.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

??? Spellchecker?

Kal


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

With a little thought and ingenuity you can have both, you know...


----------



## maikeldepotter (Jan 10, 2008)

Raymond Leggs said:


> Why do Aestetics matter so much when it comes to home theater and audio? :hissyfit:
> 
> I thought the main fous was to get great sound and video.


From Wikipedia: _Aesthetics or esthetics (also spelled æsthetics) is commonly known as the study of sensory or sensori-emotional values, sometimes called judgments of sentiment and taste._

Ultimately, all technical specs we consider to be important serve only this one goal: creating an optimal sound and vision experience as we like it. For me this does not end with a perfect image and sound, it includes the experience of the whole room or theater. And yes, this sometimes creates dillema's where a technically optimal solution does not seem to contribute to the 'good looks'. To find the perfect marriage between technics and looks is for me the most challenging and rewarding aspect of my home theater hobby. I may add that the so called WAF can be very well used to your advantage in this respect. 

So my motto would be: Let's create beautiful Home Theaters, it is all about esthetics (or however you spell it)!!! :T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Raymond Leggs said:


> I thought the main focus was to get great sound and video.


Yes it is ... but we can't forget the looks of the room too :yes:

(At least the looks when the lights are on ... because when movies are showns, Who cares about looks in the dark :bigsmile


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

The main reason why we don't all live in black and white houses, with gray walls and gray floors with no doors on cupboards and plastic lawn furniture to sit on.

Sure great sound and picture are important but also having a great looking (and functional) living space is what makes the room truly your design.


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

I do admit that sometimes too much is too much when it comes to gear, especially when the wires look like they belong to a server rack and not a stereo 
.


----------

